# Dehumdifiers



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Had a Memo sent from a national saying the HUD issued a memo stating that HUD will pay no more thatn $250 for a dehumdifier. I requested clarification on what the specfications of the dehumdifier and installation procedures...to date I have not heard back.
I have heard from the nationals P&P supervior indicating that of all the P&P firms they deal with only 3(and I'm one) across nation are questioning the $250 price(includes discount-20%-25%)

Anyone else dealing with this type of issue.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

They are lying to you about questioning the price. Can't buy a dehu after the discounts and turn a profit. At those prices , as someone else stated, is a "loaner rate". I saw it done last week. Put it in, take pics, put it in box and leave with it.... 

They will get a chargeback but I didn't blame them.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Sounds like a noval idea... now to just weasel word it into my dehumdifer quotes...thanks...


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I posted about it over HERE.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks...checked it... numbers were right whre mine were at $325-$350


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> They are lying to you about questioning the price. Can't buy a dehu after the discounts and turn a profit. At those prices , as someone else stated, is a "loaner rate". I saw it done last week. Put it in, take pics, put it in box and leave with it....
> 
> They will get a chargeback but I didn't blame them.



I've seen it before as well. I have also seen them installed in homes that did not need them many times. For example a nearly dew house with a walk out basement on two sides. When it was assigned to me as an REO in May through a local broker the power had not been on the whole winter. In fact the power was never turned on after the Dehu was installed!!! Sweeping the floor in the basement created a dust storm. If the place needed a Dehu, this would not have been the case in May at the height of our spring thaw but it seems the local Safeguard contractor makes an awful lot of work for themselves. That said i have a brand new unused Dehu in the garage as i was told to get rid of it.........


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Well good for your...it was rather funny... the gal I was speaking with
at the national told me to look into "refurbished" dehumidfiers... Now I know what she was talking about...lol


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> Well good for your...it was rather funny... the gal I was speaking with
> at the national told me to look into "refurbished" dehumidfiers... Now I know what she was talking about...lol


Refurb dehumidifiers are about $129.99 on the low end. Before shipping and a discharge hose. Still not worth fronting the money for 30-45+ days minus discount.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

I was in everyones favorite store Saturday afternoon (Wallmart) and there is a big recall on Haier Dehumidifiers due to fire hazards. 

Everyone should bid to return to every property that has a dehumidifer (don't care of the brand) to check to see if this is the 30 or 40 pint dehumidifier that has a safety recall. I think the bid should be for $250.00 to go and check the brand and if it is a safety recalled dehumidifier you will return it for a new unit. 

They would poop over that one


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Brokers in our area commonly install their own dehumidifiers once they are assigned to the property. The bill the lender, and then remove it once the listing is sold.


----------

